# New server... clear your cache...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The server change over has pretty much resolved now, so there should be no issues, unless you happen to be viewing a cached page.

If you are experiencing any problems opening attachments or any other type of problems, you might want to clear your cache/temporary Internet files.


----------

